# Hawaii Screen Printing



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone might know what the job market is like out in Hawaii. A friend of mine moved out there a year and a half ago and loves it obviously. He's got me wanting to possibly move too. 

I'm just wondering if it's possible to find a decent paying screen printing job. I have 11 years experience. I can do just about anything pertaining to the apparel screen printing business. I've been running my own small shop here in Northern Indiana for the last 2.5 years. 

Any info is appreciated
Thanks guys


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, don't know anything about the market except that you pay an arm and a leg to get products out there. I know military families that have spent time there saying outside of the bases it is really expensive to live. From a business standpoint I'd want to know shipping costs on ink, screens, equip and if there was any kind of delayed delivery schedule. If you do it, and assuming you use suppliers close to your current location, you may want to consider looking for some West Coast suppliers.


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 
I'm wondering more about employment. What the pay rate is for someone with my experience more specifically. 

I'm not sure if I'd try to relocate my business.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I can't speak in screen printing but most jobs in Hawaii is a competive market. I would consider what location you would like to move to then you can find on line the shops in that area and make some calls. You can also do job searches and find most news paper classifieds on line. What part of Indiania you at. Good luck. I envy you for just considering getting out of this miserable cold.


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm located in South Bend. I grew up here and I still hate winter. My buddy is in town for the holidays. So that's why I'm looking around.


----------



## Dakent012 (Nov 7, 2012)

Which island?


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

My friend lives on Maui but i wouldn't be picky as long as the job was right.


----------



## derekosh (Jul 17, 2007)

replicantgraphic said:


> Just wondering if anyone might know what the job market is like out in Hawaii. A friend of mine moved out there a year and a half ago and loves it obviously. He's got me wanting to possibly move too.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's possible to find a decent paying screen printing job. I have 11 years experience. I can do just about anything pertaining to the apparel screen printing business. I've been running my own small shop here in Northern Indiana for the last 2.5 years.
> 
> ...


As someone that has lived in Hawaii my whole life, I might be able to give you some valuable information. First off, don't come to Hawaii thinking that it would be a great place to work. Although the weather IS great and wages aren't too bad, the cost of living is the real burden. People that love Hawaii stay because of the natural beauty of the islands and the people.

Things that do not cost money are what people stay here for. Yes it costs a lot to live here, but in exchange, you are happier and healthier by living here. I would say it is more of an attitude thing. If you think negative you will not be happy here, or anywhere, but if you can accept that you will be living on an island and accept that cost of goods, due to shipping, will cost more and it will take time to get here and the only way to get off the island is to fly out, then you might like it here.

Some people cannot get over the fact that we are an island state and there is no way to "drive" to the next state, get very unhappy and leave very disappointed.

On the other hand, if you are willing to integrate into the island lifestyle, as your friend seems to, you will absolutely love it and can think of no other place you'd rather be.

I've been doing garment decorating for the past 5 years as a sideline as I also have a full time job that I'm about to retire from in a few years. I think there are lots of opportunities for jobs, whether working for someone or for yourself, you just have to look and or generate it. As with anything else, you get out what you put in and so, don't expect the work to come to you, but do expect to look for jobs.

My 2 cents worth.

Derek


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

Try monitor craigslist


----------

